# Incline Press - A Waste of Time?



## The Rose (Jul 26, 2001)

Are incline presses really a waste of time?  I've heard that you cannot target specific areas of a muscle such as the major pectorals (clavicular vs. sternum) because they are one smooth muscle, not two.


----------



## Mule (Jul 26, 2001)

Oh man here we go!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 27, 2001)

You asked that before, remember?  And it started World War III.  Check it out:  
http://www.ironmagazine.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000329.html 

Incline bench press is my favorite chest exercise.

It's all good!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 27, 2001)

Yes, its all GOOD, just keep the angle on your bench no more than 30*. 

Yes it is all one muscle with two different heads, you can emphasize one part more than the other doing different movements but you CANNOT isolate one over the other. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2001)

> *Originally posted by I Are Baboon:*
> You asked that before, remember?  And it started World War III.  Check it out:
> http://www.ironmagazine.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000329.html
> 
> Incline bench press is my favorite chest exercise.



Good memory, and good job finding the thread I Are Baboon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love incline press, no it's not a waste of time.




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Mule (Jul 27, 2001)

Im with charger I like the DBs for now. For a change. I got 100's on the Inclines DBs the other day for almost 6. I was so proud. Well thats good for me since the shoulder injury!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 27, 2001)

They are not a waste of time per se, but there are better exercises for the chest (decline press, dips, flyes).

And NO, you can't isolate of even emphasize the upper VS lower chest. I cannot believe this BS is still being parroted around...

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Charger (Jul 27, 2001)

I'm with Mule!












I also love inclines done as Scotty said, 30* incline. I prefer DB presses and flies.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## The Rose (Jul 28, 2001)

I think I agree with the Supreme Being!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 28, 2001)

> *Originally posted by The Rose:*
> I think I agree with the Supreme Being!



That's fine, I guess books speak more to you than experience then, your choice. 

If you can't even emphasize one part of the muscle over the other, than why would we bother doing more than one exercise for it?

------------------
Just another day in the gutter

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Scotty the Body on 07-28-2001 at 09:37 AM]</font>


----------



## Slim Jim (Jul 28, 2001)

<IMG SRC="http://www.ironmagazine.com/ubb/image_uploads/michael.gif" border=0> 

I found this picture of TSB, he might have a lot of book knowledge but I don't think he even lifts weights. Think I'll stick with my inclines. 

------------------
I wish I hadn't eatin that.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 28, 2001)

LOL...yeah that's really me you idiot.

Scotty, I'm sorry you can't understand the scientific aspects of it, so ask yourself this: Have you EVER seen anyone change the shape of their chest? Take a look at the thousands of before and after photos, find just ONE and I'll never say you can't train them seperately again. 

You don't speak from experience, you speak from wishful thinking and muscle mag articles, and prolly some gym talk as well.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 28, 2001)

Your right, I can't back it up. 
But I'd still like to know what's the point of doing more than one exercise for say chest if you can't emphasize any part of it?

I mean, I might as well just do a set of dips and move on. right?


------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 28, 2001)

Exactly! Pick a press (preferably decline or dips), pick a flye. The press works the pecs in it's strongest range and with the aid of the delts and triceps, and the flye eliminates the weak links allowing for maximal stimulation of the pecs.



------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## walter (Jul 28, 2001)

supreme-Incline for your upper chest, decline for lower, and regular bench for your whole chest.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 29, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Scotty the Body:*you can emphasize one part more than the other doing different movements but you CANNOT isolate one over the other.




So fook, you can emphasise more, but that won't spur localised growth. Why 'cheat' yourself by doing an inferior exercise [in comparison to decline or weighted dips]?

Flat/decline bench for compound movement.
A flye for 'isolation' - basically to remove the weak links of the compound movement [triceps and delts.]

Rah rah rah...


------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## ballast (Jul 29, 2001)

If inclines are such an inferior exercise then why do you do them CD?

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 29, 2001)

Inclines are crap.

On an incline press the weak links will ALWAYS fail before the chest (unless pre-exhaust or a similar technique  is applied). Shoulders and triceps are the weak links, putting the bench on an incline will bring the shoulders more into play, and put the chest in its weakest position. The pec (major) primary function is to pull the arm across the chest and downward - therefore a decline press/dips are the best among the presses. A dip/decline press will minimize the weak links (the lats will come into play more, but they are generally not a "weak" link and will not fail before the chest), and put the chest in its strongest position.

Don't buy into that "you can work the upper chest with incline presses and the lower with declines!" crap. This is not possible because of the pecs anatomy.

In case you don't get the point - you should work the chest in its strongest position and minimize the weak links, and do not waste time trying to target the upper/lower chest individually.



------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Robboe (Jul 29, 2001)

> *Originally posted by ballast:*
> If inclines are such an inferior exercise then why do you do them CD?



I'm dropping them after i cut. I'm keeping them for now cause i don't want to change anything while i cut. When i'm done cutting they is outta here.


------------------
Wantin' ta be big iz da schiznit...

I iz da schiznit...

Wannabebig is da schiznit...


----------



## ballast (Jul 29, 2001)

Chicken Daddy-by your own admission,you are cheating yourself by doing an inferior exercise, aren't you?
I don't see why dropping them would affect your "cutting", especially if they are such an "inferior" exercise.
I don't mean to insult your intelligence, but, Why would you try to disuade someone from doing an exercise(because it is supposedly useless),when you yourself are doing the same exercise?

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 29, 2001)

...To avoid having to re-learn the exercise robbing himself of muscle stimulation.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## ballast (Jul 29, 2001)

He's a big boy,Supreme.Let him answer for himself.
And what do you mean "re-learn"?According to CD, after he is done "cutting", the inclines is outta here.So no need to re-learn, right?

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## ballast (Jul 29, 2001)

Don't feel bad Supreme.I'm glad I'm not chicken daddy either.He sounds like a damn hypocrite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 29, 2001)

Chicken is coo, but he's a stupid english bloke.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 29, 2001)

Chicken Daddio is da shiznit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## walter (Jul 29, 2001)

This is just amazing supreme, you don't think Inclines and Declines work the Upper and Lower parts of your chest?? Is that what you are trying to say?? Well from "experience" I have always done declines and inclines, and yes your upper chest does shrink if you stop doing them. You just can't do the regular bench press for chest development, Inclines build that mass on the upper portion of the chest, like you don't have. Why don't you stop giving advice to all these people, when you are a weakling yourself. You act like a PT or something, and you are full of crab, 99% of the time. You think you know all this stuff about weightlifting, or powerlifting or whatever you try to do, but the truth is you don't know how to work your own body. YOu are a a person who reps out 185 3 times for 10 sets, takes off your shirt and admires yourself. I wish I knew where you lifted so I could come down there and show you what "real" weighttrainingris. Keep on giving advice to these poor guys, and see there results shoot right down the drain.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 29, 2001)

> *Originally posted by walter:*you don't think Inclines and Declines work the Upper and Lower parts of your chest?? Is that what you are trying to say??



Exactly.



------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 29, 2001)

I answered for him because he just went offline. 

By re-learn I mean that if he were to switch exercises it would take 4-6 weeks for him to gain any muscle off of the new movement due to the time the nervous system requires to optimize itself. When cutting you want to do everything in your power to keep building muscle a top priority, and switching exercises would take him a step back in his quest for hypertrophy.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## ballast (Jul 29, 2001)

I didn't say for him to switch exercises, I said why didn't he Drop them if they were inferior.According to his log he is doing benches and flyes in addition to inclines.In his earlier thread, he stated to do a bench and a fly, so by eliminating the inclines there is no need to switch exercises.According to him, he would have all he needs with the benches and flyes.Right?

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 29, 2001)

But, if he drops them his upper chest will shrink!

Hehe, I don't see why he is keeping them then...remember, I ain't ChickenDaddy (gladly).

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 30, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> Oh man here we go!



MULE IS A FREAKING GENIUS!


----------



## Mule (Jul 30, 2001)

DONT MAKE ME COME UP THERE AND KICK YOU MONKEY ASS!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 30, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Pemburu:* Would SB & Walter, Baboon, Scotty, Ballast, and especially Mule move over to the picture gallery and post a personal picture....something besides T&A so the rest of us out here can see the real evidence to what works. Until then I continue my Chest and Tri day w/ inclines.
> JC
> Sorry about the rant.



HUH??????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I said TWICE in this thread that I do inclines.  What's your problem, pal?


----------



## Pemburu (Jul 30, 2001)

Baboon, 
No attitude here so none needed. Please don't call me pal unless you know me. You are just one of the main posters on this board so therefore I would like to see the "Mains" to know what is for real. It was gonna be a comparison with the "I think they're a waste" to the "I use them in my routine". In other words SB post his massive body created without any inclines and people such as yourself post your pic with them.(Hopefully w/ massive body attached) Then all get to judge the results. Sorry if you get offended by my mention of your name in my post, but I just rattled off the names I seem to read the most. It was mostly said or typed in jest.
JC

------------------
On the Down Hill


----------



## walter (Jul 30, 2001)

baboon-I totally agree w/ you, starting your day off on Inclines. I do the same on certain days. I don't have a scanner so I can't post any pictures of myself. All I can say is I weigh 175-180, and put up 275*6 225*16 315*2 and 340*1 on the bench. Even though most off you if not all don't believe me. Incline are my weak point though, can only do 255*2. DEclines are better than my bench for reps, I put up 225*17 and 315*2. The more I use the Decline the more I like them. Late


----------



## Mule (Jul 30, 2001)

Im going to as soon as I can MR. So when are we going to see yours. 

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## ballast (Jul 30, 2001)

Pemburu-No need to apologize to me.It was a simple misunderstanding and I didn't mean to get so defensive with you.Clean slate.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 30, 2001)

I was complimenting your ability to see the future, donkey balls!

I still like the incline press.  Did four sets this morning.

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by I Are Baboon on 07-30-2001 at 12:17 PM]</font>


----------



## Pemburu (Jul 30, 2001)

> I wish I knew where you lifted so I could come down there and show you what "real" weighttrainingris.



Every board I go to you have a hard time telling what is "Real" and what "Really" works. Please someone come and show me what is real so I'll stop wasting time, effort, and all these @#&!*$$$$$ protein shakes. At this moment I do flat bench, Dumbell inclines followed by flat flyes. After that I start on TRI's using skull crushers, dips and rope pull downs. Then I leave the gym, go back to the office and pour down some creatine, wait 10 min and drink some juice. About 10 min after that I drink a shake and have a natural peanut butter on homemade whole wheat bread sandwich. This is a long say nothing post. But it shows that most of us are wasting our lives away because we don't know what really works. Would SB move over to the picture gallery and post a personal picture....something besides T&A so the rest of us out here can see the real evidence to what works. Until then I continue my Chest and Tri day w/ inclines.
JC
Sorry about the rant.

Okay gentlemen I removed all the names with the exception of TSB, because I know everyone wants to see this individual. My little jest offended some and I do apologize, especially to Ballast since he has actually posted a photo of himself recently. (I usually stay out of the picture gallery as a married man doesn't need to see most of the pics in that place) 

Walter, I do believe your lift stats posted below. When I was 28ish I had similar stats.
------------------
On the Down Hill

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Pemburu on 07-30-2001 at 03:32 PM]</font>


----------



## ballast (Jul 30, 2001)

I posted a pic over a week ago in the picture gallery.Try to look more closely Pemburu.I don't consider myself especially big or strong, but my workouts are definetly productive.As far as the advice that I post, I have never suggested something I haven't tried.As for inclines, I think they are a very beneficial exercise.Without them, my collarbone would still be sticking out of my upper chest.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 31, 2001)

Pemburu,
No harm, no foul.  Like I said before, it's all good.  Nothing but love on this board.  I'll put my pic out there soon enough.


----------



## Pemburu (Jul 31, 2001)

Mule, It wouldn't be very beneficial for the pic gallery to have my ugly mug in there. After one of Prince's babes of the day (rated PG-20), and w8lifter's Bucks in rut, who'd want to see an over the hill individual flexing their nothing arms and holding their breath to pump out a 38" chest??? It would be too much of a disappointment for all, and my wife would bow her head in shame knowing the secret is out for the whole world to see. 
Sorry, maybe a few thousand N-Large's from now I could do it, but for now I'll just innocently antagonize the crowd.....accidently of course.
JC 

------------------
On the Down Hill


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 31, 2001)

<IMG SRC="http://www.ironmagazine.com/ubb/image_uploads/minibike.jpg" border=0> 

This is the best picture I can give you right now Pemburu, I know its not to good and I'm not posing or anything but it does show that I do workout and aren't some fat ass behind a screen. 
I still do incline press as well and always will, like you, I also don't want to waste any time in the gym but the sad part is, there just isn't anything that will work for EVERYONE, so you just have to try a few different things to see what works for you.

If it stops working, then try something else, that's what its all about. 

Good luck. 


------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

Nice pic Scotty.Looking buff.But, did anyone ever tell you that you look like Danny Bonaducci(sp?) from the Partridge Family?

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm so confused.

Who are the good guys and who are the bad guys here?


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 31, 2001)

This whole controversy (which shouldn't even exist if people would just learn a tinsy bit about how the body works) is so damn stupid. Have you ever seen the upper chest grow disproportionaly? No you haven't. You think you "feel" the incline more in the upper chest or something (which is due to proprioception)...well that's all fine and dandy but you don't grow more there now do ya? No you don't and nobody has ever been able to prove otherwise. So stfu about it.

Now you can classify me as a bad guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## bludevil (Jul 31, 2001)

Can I be one of the bad guys that everybody cheers for, you know like the coyote chasing the road-runner.


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm confused as well.Bad guys = against inclines and good guys = for inclines?

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 31, 2001)

I have to say bad guys = for inclines, because they're just parroting incorrect gym advice costing thousands of innocent ispiring body transformers time and energy.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks Supreme.In that case, put me down under the category of BAD GUY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are the people you call parrots;Fred Hatfield,Charles Staley,Charles Poliquin,Michael Yessis,Tudor Bompa and Lorenzo Cornacchia.All these guys agree that inclines work the upper chest.They all train world class athletes and some of them have ph d's in their respective fields.You can't tell me that all these guys are full of shit.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by ballast on 07-31-2001 at 02:52 PM]</font>


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 31, 2001)

Ballast = Evil.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

Supreme=THE ANTI-CHRIST
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ballast says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "I cast you out, unclean spirit!"

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by ballast on 07-31-2001 at 02:59 PM]</font>


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 31, 2001)

> *originally posted by ballast*
> Here are the people you call parrots;Fred Hatfield,Charles Staley,Charles Poliquin,Michael Yessis,Tudor Bompa and Lorenzo Cornacchia.All these guys agree that inclines work the upper chest.They all train world class athletes and some of them have ph d's in their respective fields.You can't tell me that all these guys are full of shit.



No, they aren't full of shit (Charles Staley is one of my favorite writers, actually) but they are relying on EMG analysis which have been proven not to be able to predict hypertrophy (ever look into the real world? Note my before/after pic comparison). 

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by TheSupremeBeing on 07-31-2001 at 03:20 PM]</font>


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

Allright Supreme-I'll use myself as an example.Up until I was 24, I had the upper chest of a mouse.My lower pecs had some size from all the flat benching I was doing but my upper chest was so shallow looking, you could see my collarbone going all the way across.Then I switched entirely to incline movements.After about a year, my upper chest area filled in,at which point my collarbone basically disappeared from view.Now, if upper pec stimulation is not possible, what happened here? 

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 31, 2001)

Your whole chest grew, along with your anterior deltoid.

Show me before/after pic, I'll put up $100 that your upper chest didn't grow disproportionately.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by TheSupremeBeing on 07-31-2001 at 03:58 PM]</font>


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

Supreme-Did you go to school on the short bus?How can I put up a pic of my chest from 3 years ago?Your explanation doesn't make too much sense.My chest had been growing before I focused on inclines.After a year of focusing on them, my upper pecs had filled in.It's my belief that had I kept going with the flat benches, my lower pecs would still be overdeveloped compared to my upper pecs.BTW, as to the people I named in my last post;if they are basing their info on EMG's,and these EMG's are inaccurate(supposedly),then why do these people stick to their claims?If the EMG's are not accurate,wouldn't these training experts and gurus admit to this?And speaking of pics, where's yours?With all of the supreme knowledge you possess, you must be a monster.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by ballast on 07-31-2001 at 04:21 PM]</font>


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 31, 2001)

LOL, I figured you may have a pic from a while ago.

I ain't a monster, I'm 5'9 170 at 10%. Up 55lbs LBM from where I started, though.



------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

Sorry Supreme.No pics from back then.I can see your side of this debate, I just feel that inclines hit the upper pics.Maybe I'm wrong.BTW, sounds like you've made some pretty good gains.Keep it up.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## The Rose (Aug 1, 2001)

I can't believe that this issue has caused so much controversy.  I think I started World War III.


----------



## ballast (Aug 1, 2001)

Yeah.This is the second time you've cause world war three on the same topic.Like to stir the pot, don't you?


------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## Mesofreaky (Aug 1, 2001)

I got banned from mm.com because of this post over there so now you guys have to deal with me.

------------------
freaky people do freaky things to stay freaky


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 1, 2001)

So whats your stand on it then Mesofreaky, by the way, Welcome to xtreme 
Mesotech is my fav. protein bar. yummmmm. 


------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Mesofreaky (Aug 1, 2001)

Inclines work plain and simple I've seen them work on myself I know some pretty big guys that swear by them I got so enraged about this over there I called a couple of people Nazis so I'll leave this post alone over here.

------------------
freaky people do freaky things to stay freaky


----------



## Mesofreaky (Aug 1, 2001)

Oh yes I know you lets keep the debate under control this time.

------------------
freaky people do freaky things to stay freaky


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Aug 1, 2001)

Heh, I never had anything against you, you just got all hostile after I misread your post...

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Mule (Aug 1, 2001)

What about me?

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2001)

Yes, welcome, but behave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> *Originally posted by Mesofreaky:*
> Inclines work plain and simple I've seen them work on myself I know some pretty big guys that swear by them I got so enraged about this over there I called a couple of people Nazis so I'll leave this post alone over here.





------------------
 Behind every great man is his BUTT

My FitPit


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Aug 1, 2001)

LOL, mesofreaky...I think I know you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Robboe (Aug 11, 2001)

The reason i haen't posted on here is cause my damn pc has been capoot for the last two weeks.

Ballast - the reason i'm keeping inclines is because i don't want to change anything while i cut. Dips IMO are more demanding on the triceps and this would affect my progression on my skulls and could even affect my shoulder progression. Changing up a routine while cutting is too risky IMO.



------------------
Wantin' ta be big iz da schiznit...

I iz da schiznit...

Wannabebig is da schiznit...


----------



## ballast (Aug 11, 2001)

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Aug 11, 2001)

Haha.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------

